# Paddle Vs. Pedal



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Is this another thread to try and boost peddle power craft fraternity's (notice how I didnt use the word kayak) self esteem. :?

It must be hard when little children point and ask mum or dad if they can have a turn to as they walk past. :lol: .

BTW have you seen the latest pedal hobie........has to be a winner. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yep - we can start a paddle v pedal section as well.

the state v state is a lay down win for NSW (go the blues) so the 2nd half of the year may have to be paddle v pedal.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Shouldn't be too hard for the paddlers to win, what with Kraley dropping all his fish yak side and gatesy just spewing on them the only hope the peddlers have is flyrod and PaulB. 
Where as we have master fishers like Tryhard, Peril, Davey G, Occy, Peter J all on the paddlers side (notice i didn't include myself, 8) beat you too it Gatesy :lol: ) Not even going to mention the northern paddlers and there huge fish :? .

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hey JC32, don't harrass our boy Gatesy. now that his mirage drive has siezed up he's a paddling man, and LOVING IT


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Can you surf launch on a peddler?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Gee sometimes you jump to conclusions a little too fast Davey. Obviously I was using my paddle to measure my fish. Canâ€™t you see the fisheries measuring stick on the paddle shaft
> 
> Canâ€™t even get a photo of me in action so you have to try and falsify the facts. Geez you paddlers will stop at nothing


Yes Michael


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

If it's such an efficient system why have a paddle at all? All mirage drive owners burn your paddles :evil: This stoneage technology surely isn't worthy of a place on your fine crafts :lol: cheers Mal.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Havn't tried the mirage system mainly because I want the paddling exercise .Good for the shoulder rehab & I have a pushbike for the leg exercise. Paddle is always tethered ,if on the chance that it happens to break? Swim  Cheers Mal


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess so, I forgot that you can still have a paddle.
How does paddling go when the fins are down?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I remember when Davey G had a go.:


Yes I did have a go of Gatesys yak. In the photo you can see me holding my nose. The stench of vomit and faeces that Michael had 'kindly' left for me was unbelieveble. So much so that I passed out for nearly 2 hours.

When i woke up, I found that Gatesy had set up the flipper flapper things for his stumpy little legs and my 8 foot long chicken legs didn't fit into the straps. When I did get the hang of things, the bloody yak was so slow and hard to turn that I couldn't get back to the beach.

It took me nearly two hours to turn the bastard around, and by that stage I'd been sucked out Botany Bay heads. It was only when I realised that there was a paddle strapped to the side of the Adventure that I regained some control and got back to the beach. Thank god for the paddle.

Pedal v Paddle? *BRING IT ON!!!*


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcanr40AAArXgAAQQHEBBJQAP+eeoCAAaEUeo/VDQyeRDTZQIp5E02ITQMjR6gBl81pLMO0eoZCJpI9VWaqUM3M7yojUAQOWhbN7eHMeywMDmR4pSX2jEAimaiCXRDYwrElk5B42V1QP8XckU4UJDGp6+NA=


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

They seem great though I'm just concerned about the long term effects..


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Peddle yaks make your legs big, which means you will swish when you walk   

If the thought of this doesnâ€™t turn you off peddle yaks I donâ€™t know what will.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Interesting idea...

Foot Fetishists vs Hand-y-men


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Kraley, I've been doing some GPS speed tests on paddle vs pedal, and for the Revo at least (using ST fins), the difference in so minor few would notice it. I suppose a lot of it comes down to how paddle or pedal fit you are though, and over the past few weeks I've been working on my paddle fitness. If I combine paddle and pedal at the same time (I'm slowly perfecting this) I can out-do either method used alone significantly, and can keep it up for reasonably long distances. That said, I only do it if I feel like a good cardio workout, which is almost every day lately.

But then, its not just about the speed is it. For me the pedal affords much greater control in various circumstances. Now having been using a Hobie pedal yak for over a year (and more times in that duration than most would, I'm sure) I reckon I've notched up as many kms on the water with a pedal as I had done with a paddle. As much as I like to paddle (I was kayak fishing for near 5 years before I bought a Hobie), I can safely say I wouldn't go back to paddling exclusively. There's so many reasons for this, all of which I'm going to sit down and quantify in an article at Yakabout in the coming days.

I wouldn't be so presumptuous to say Hobie kayaks are the best (I know there's plenty of good brands and models out there - many of which I have not tried), but I will certainly stick my hand up and say hands-free fishing is simply easier, more convenient and offers many more options to the angler - especially when trolling. For someone like myself who is fishing in a variety of scenarios on an almost daily basis, the extension of options and strategies is much appreciated. For me it's now become paramount. Fishing in the Stealth at Noosa recently hammered this home. Once you get use to what can be done with pedal power, it really is difficult to go back. I'm willing to bet that almost anyone who would vehemently disagrees either hasn't tried a pedal kayak, or is selling something different.

By the way, I hate to sound like my english teaching mother, but it's pedal, not peddle. Peddle is something you do with crack on the streets of LA.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

NO need Ken, i have already raced flyrod in his revo with turbos in my prowler and he flogged me (Untill we hit the weed 8) )
We raced from the glenbawn dam wall back to the ramp between 1-1.5 k's. Half way across with me puffing and panting rod was doing it easy with his hands behind his head :lol: asked me if i want to race yet :lol: .

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll gladly admit that the Hobies 'speed-wise' will flog any other plastic SOT paddle yak. At a solid paddle speed in my P Elite I can JUST keep up with an adventure in cruise mode

However when it comes to fish catching, may I remind all you pedallers, peddlers and pedallywhoopsyers that the paddlers are KICKING YOUR BUTTS in the fishing comp. :shock: 

3-0.

Yay the paddlers... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Davey G said:


> I'll gladly admit that the Hobies 'speed-wise' will flog any other plastic SOT paddle yak. At a solid paddle speed in my P Elite I can JUST keep up with an adventure in cruise mode
> 
> However when it comes to fish catching, may I remind all you pedallers, peddlers and pedallywhoopsyers that the paddlers are KICKING YOUR BUTTS in the fishing comp. :shock:
> 
> ...


Yeh because the bloody peddle paddlers arms aren't strong enough to hold onto big fish. Bloody swish walkers


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi fellow arguees,
I am collecting my Hobie Outback this Saturday, 22/09.
Never one to shy from a little competition, I plan to contribute to the 3-0 score line ( Paddlers vs Peddlers ) as soon as I hit the waters of the Clarence River.
Paddlers beware.
There is some good fish to be caught around here at the moment, Flathead, Bream & Jewfish around in good numbers.
I land based last Saturday afternoon at a popular swimming beach adjacent to the main breakwall tossing a 1/4 ounce Gamakatsu jighead ( made by myself ) & an 80mm black/gold Squidgy & landed 9 Flathead from 46cm to 70cm. I also bagged a 7lb Australian Salmon which I realeased after a 10min fight on 6lb fireline. I pick up the Yak on Saturday arvo & plan to have a fish Sunday if all goes well, weather permitting.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Gamakatsu said:


> Hi fellow arguees,
> I am collecting my Hobie Outback this Saturday, 22/09.
> Never one to shy from a little competition, I plan to contribute to the 3-0 score line ( Paddlers vs Peddlers ) as soon as I hit the waters of the Clarence River.
> Paddlers beware.
> ...


You will go the way of all peddlers and won't catch anything. Underwater those fins sound like a bloody big pelican paddling along and all sensible fish take off :wink:


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Hate to interject with something SERIOUS, but can anybody tell me what the Hobie ADVENTURE is like to PADDLE??????


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Cool, thanx Red, that was a great answer... one last thing, what do you think of the Hobie paddle? Is it worthwhile to get a dearer one?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll echo Red's post, the Adventure is a pleasure to paddle.

The supplies paddle is... not the best, bat having said that I've used it bugger all. as have 90% of adventure owners I"d wager. :lol:


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanx guys... mmmmmm.....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> If you're interested in paddling a outback/sport for any significant distance, yeah - grab something else. The hull shape should respond well to something slightly more formidable from a paddle perspective.


I can second that, when i tested the outback for a weekend my regular paddle, which is longer than the hobie paddle with a bigger blade the outback paddled quite nicely for a wide yak.

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> If you are intested in this task, you really should invest the extra dollars in psychiatric help, not a better paddle


maybe he just wants to counteract the fact that his legs are becoming huge from peddling and swishing to much by building his arms up the same :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

For me the paddle comes in handy when coming back thru the surf. From my experience you just cant use the pedals and the rudder in the surf. I end up in the drink everytime. Other than that I have never taken it off the side of the yak but it gives me a warm feeling to have it there just in case my pedals fail and I am still 5kms offshore and alone. 
For this reason I also bought and carry the Hobie sail when going outside. It fits inside the hull easily and thus far I havent had occasion to use it. 
Fishing predominantly offshore the three methods of propulsion the Hobies offer is very comforting. I started to carry the sail when I read a post by Xerebus about how his back went and he couldnt paddle home from miles offshore. I have recently had back issues and this is a very real possibility for me. I experience sciatica from rowing competitively too much. Anyone that has had it knows what I am talking about. At its worst it can be absolutely crippling. The Hobie pedal action actually releaves my sciatica. The pedalling action is akin to the exercises I am supposed to do every day and opens the channels in my back that cause the nerve compression and hence the pain. I told another friend with the same issue, he bought one and also concurs re the pain relief.
I also note the amount of torque you are able to exert with your leg muscles as opposed to your torso (talking about me here, paddlers may beg to differ though I do a lot of sculling and the upper body isnt too bad for an old bloke). I have used my revo to actually tow a large Hobie Cat to safety against the tide and did it with ease. Towing a fellow yakker home, that for whatever reason cant do it himself\herself, would be achieved with ease.
Cant make any comparison about speeds. Unless we are talking trolling speed it is of very little relevance to me. For me its about how long I can spend in the saddle, fishing, without getting saddle sore. The longest I have spent pedalling\fishing without leaving the craft is 6 hours. Its the sun that normally sends me home, not leg fatigue.
I have no experience in any other yaks and am therefore not making any comparisons. I just love my Hobie!!! 

And though I see the threads talking about pedal Vs paddle fishing comp are now quite old, how did 2007 look after September??? Im looking at the Dec comp and see Hobies winning 1st, 3rd, 4th and 6th and for the annual comp I see 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 8th and 10th are all Hobies. Gosh It was a tough last quarter for you paddlers... get used to it boys!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My brief experiences paddling the Outback lead me to concur with Ken re psychiatric help. After Red's suggestion, I'm looking for a bathtub & a net (or Annette).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfMOvNwAAB1fgAAQQIX/8CQAEAq//96AIACEKp+pqep+VHlGyhtQPNKb1Jo8kxFMhgTTRiAAAaNMAhKs/KZuZ9tiJXltWoSuXZE5dqpEwvld6lQ8joogYziLd6oWpE8wBQ92IOC9kwgH6YOys3wZI51Sxr/i97+bQMnjwcy9tx0JnaiDnvOJgFEJvphgdiqgYmFqliVOgoXA5ciZSjIo8PiFD8XckU4UJDzDrzcA


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

is it hard to pedal and paddle a hobie at the same time?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

aus_bass said:


> is it hard to pedal and paddle a hobie at the same time?


Yep

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ5KLLUAABFfgAAQQCUACCAAGAA+794gIABkNU2TSm9KN5JPKN6pvVBqaEwJkwAJUyBS7CJ+FXvNqRTxWTJtVwgheXwEHXnq20sQEZ5XFx2MlqNWXddmQenJTlnuV0M5oLEiJAegPcF4XFtQCHTmcHkZ6APxdyRThQkA5KLLUA==


----------

